# willow oak



## Bradley (Dec 28, 2001)

How do you guys feel about Willow Oaks? Looking to plant 4-5 widely spaced yard trees in middle Georgia. I really like these trees, but don't know alot about their growth rates etc... Would you recommend another species over these and why. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## PBMan (Feb 19, 2002)

Personally, I like the Willow Oak's alot and they tend to grow well in clay soils. However, check out the Sawtooth Oak and/or Water Oak trees. The Sawtooth is spectacular and in my opinion is the perfect tree for shade/privacy/beauty. Nice color in fall and hold their leaves for a long time.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 19, 2002)

They are very nice and have a great form and structure but those little @#$% leaves will drive you crazy trying to clean therm up, they get stuck in the grass and every crack and crevice around and there are tons of them


----------



## Jay Banks (Feb 20, 2002)

Willow oaks are a sturdy tree. Plant them in spring. But watch out for some nursery stock. They tend to head the branches back severely to were it looks like a stick with stubs.

Here in VA the sawtooth is considered an invasive. You may want to check with your department of natural resources before you choose the sawtooth.


----------

